

Yahoo Partial Webmail Outage Hits Day Two - ressaid1
http://techcrunch.com/2013/12/11/trouble-at-yahoo-partial-webmail-outage-hits-day-two-surprise-small-business-websites-shutdowns-anger-customers/

======
Taurenking
I get that building and maintaining software which is used by millions of
people is hard, but at least have good support for your customers...

Just one month ago there was yet another problem with attachement in yahoo
mail...

